# Milk pitchers... motta or teflon?



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I need to buy some jugs. I have some motta ones and really like them... great quality. But has anyone used a teflon-coated jug? They are cheaper than motta, which actually puts me off a little because it makes me think that perhaps they will not be as durable.

The 'easy clean' thing isn't something I consider much of an advantage since I tend to wash jugs immediately when possible anyway, but if anyone thinks the teflon is fantastic could you please let me know why, and I might go down that route?

Or maybe it's a trade off... better milk quality with the motta versus easy cleaning with the teflon?

Cheers








or


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi mike,

I too saw the teflon coated jugs (coffee hit i think) but could not see the point personally as I tend to wash my jugs out straight away, perhaps they are aimed at busy coffee shops where this doesn't happen! I just wonder if they may retain heat better than plain stainless steel

I have a small Motta which came from Cream Supplies, worth a look, usually good prices, I also bought a larger Rattleware jug from Coffee Hit which was very good value. Although I must say Motta's do look very very nice!

Mike


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd recommend the Espro Toroid jug, expensive, but VERY good, and forgiving I've found. The milk tastes so smooth from it, you can produce excellent microfoam, I made hot chocolate in it this evening, so good I downed it in 5 minutes! But like I say, the price is a little off putting at first, but it seems well made and you can get good milk from it.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks







but like I say, these are the two I'm choosing between. The espro seems to be a big benefit where the jug shape needs to compensate for lower steam pressure, but that's not where I'll be using them.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Ahh that's fair enough, my machine has ridiculously high steam pressure so the two combined are beautiful. I shan't be of any help, I've never used a Motta or Teflon jug yet, but the Teflon jugs do sound fancy, yet look very basic and tacky like the ones we use at work though.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Mottas. The teflon is ugly IMO and is unnecessary if you're rinsing regularly.

Sounds like you're stuck on those two options, but have you considered handleless Rattlewares? I'm intrigued by them and think they'd suit my grip - going to order one next week









Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Michael.

The only rattleware that tempts me is the latte art one, but again I'm not sure it's necessary if you know how to pour (which I don't







)

OK, I'll stick with the mottas for the coffee drinks - thanks!

Might grab a teflon or two for hot chocolates, just to keep the two separate.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

To be fair, Mottas aren't necessary if you know how to pour. I own a 12oz one and don't remember the last time I used it!

On the same hand, I think you need to be pretty competent (not suggesting you're not







) to make the best of them - it throws me the first time I use it after a period of using other jugs.

Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------

